# Rainbow Bowmen



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Rainbow Bowmen of 1205 Baker Rd., Franklin, Pa will be hosting a 28 target Fiels Shoot on Sunday June 14, 2009. 
4 arrow, 5-4-3 scoring. 1:00pm Shotgin start.
Kitchen will be open.
See our schedule for directions and contacts.
Charlie


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Rainbow bowmen*

ttt


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Just a quick question- 

What is a shotgun start?

I hear it on here alot, but don't know what it means.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WrongdayJ said:


> Just a quick question-
> 
> What is a shotgun start?
> 
> I hear it on here alot, but don't know what it means.


everyone starts at the same time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> everyone starts at the same time.


What James said, and the way that happens is that groups are assigned different starting targets.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Thank you for clearing that up for me.

So for example, the shoot could start at say 9:00am, but I could be assigned to begin shooting in a group that starts at target #4 instead of the normal Target #1?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Thank you for clearing that up for me.
> 
> So for example, the shoot could start at say 9:00am, but I could be assigned to begin shooting in a group that starts at target #4 instead of the normal Target #1?


Yep, the only "true" shotgun start that I have been a part of had groups starting on the odd number targets 1,3,5,etc.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Shotgun start*

Our ranges are set up so that you are close to the clubhouse at the halfway point. Depending on how many groups we have we normally assign some groups to the first half and some to the second half so no one has to go too far to reach their target before we blow the horn. Then they don't have to far to go when they finish. We nornally seperate groups by at least one target and better by two targets.
Charlie


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Rainbow bowmen*

ttt


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Rainbow bowmen*

ttt


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Rainbow bowmen*

ttt


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Rainbow bowmen*

ttt


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Rainbow bowmen*

ttt


----------

